# Small LGB layout



## jeff h (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone. First post here. 

I have 70s-80s LGB set that I inherited from my grandfather years ago. It has been stored for the most part and occasionally brought out for Christmas but now that my kids are getting older, (read:teenagers), I'm thinking of making a more permanent display in the up coming years. 

Any thoughts on a modest (say 6x10 or so) layout so I can show off Grandpa's trains again? If I make a permanent display, I would want it to be interesting, but I'm struggling on how to do this on a limited size. 

The back up plan would be to just do a simple loop with the LGB and a more interesting N scale scene inside the loop.


----------

